# Green Goblin proto type photo



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

There is a nice article on Moebius Models in the new issue of Amazing Figure Modeler (got mine in the mail yesterday) and it includes a proto type photo of the Green Goblin. The pose looks like it was definitely designed off of what we've seen in pre-orders as the box art. Looks good!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I just came on to this thread expecting to see a photo of it.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Yeah.Post it my boy,post it.Don't be such a tease.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

This may be why we haven't seen pics of him (or spidey) yet. The mag had rights 1st to show it for an article?

At any rate, since the mag is out, can we get some pics of these kits now (spidey too)?

Goblin has always been a fav of mine.. excited about seeing him.

geoff


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm pretty illiterate when it comes to scanning & attaching, etc. If someone hasn't posted a photo by tomorrow, I'll ask my wife if she can help me do it


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hmm, I'm in a bit of a quandary here. I have the issue in question. I also have a scanner. It would be no problem at all to scan and post the photo, but I don't want to ruffle any feathers at Moebius. Especially Dave. He's quick with the lock and not afraid to use it!!!

Besides, I'm willing to bet that they're planning to unveil this at Wonderfest. I don't want to rain on any parades.

If Dave or Frank give the thumbs up, I'll got for it. Otherwise, I'm going to play it safe and sit on my hands!

P.S. - The prototype is looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> Hmm, I'm in a bit of a quandary here. I have the issue in question. I also have a scanner. It would be no problem at all to scan and post the photo, but I don't want to ruffle any feathers at Moebius. Especially Dave. He's quick with the lock and not afraid to use it!!!
> 
> Besides, I'm willing to bet that they're planning to unveil this at Wonderfest. I don't want to rain on any parades.
> 
> ...



It's wise to ask! As you said maybe they want to unveil it elsewhere for maximum impact.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

So what you're saying is,contrary to the Moebius Iron Man kit,it's pose is really action oriented.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> So what you're saying is,contrary to the Moebius Iron Man kit,it's pose is really action oriented.


To quote the Swiss electronica group Yello in that song made famous by the movie _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_:

"OH, YEAH!"


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> Hmm, I'm in a bit of a quandary here. I have the issue in question. I also have a scanner. It would be no problem at all to scan and post the photo, but I don't want to ruffle any feathers at Moebius. Especially Dave. He's quick with the lock and not afraid to use it!!!
> 
> Besides, I'm willing to bet that they're planning to unveil this at Wonderfest. I don't want to rain on any parades.
> 
> ...


Unless there are exclusive rights given to the mag, then you are within your rights to post the pics, as long as you are not making money off it. If Moebius did give exclusive rights (and I have not heard that they have) then I wouldn't want to post the pics out of respect, and for legal reasons.. if they did not (again this is just me) then I could care less what thier plans were for the reveal (wonderfest or groundhog day) as the model has been outed to the public. Why would we be any different?

I'm not saying you should, only what I think and would do. (Your milage may vary.)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's Proof enough for me...Show the Pictures!!!
Mcdee


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> That's Proof enough for me...Show the Pictures!!!
> Mcdee


If Mcdee says do it.. then, you must! Sorry, but dems the rules. Let's see what ole Norman Osborn looks like on his glider for real.. Mcdee wants what he wants.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> That's Proof enough for me...Show the Pictures!!!
> Mcdee


What he said......

Chris.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I may be wrong here, but since the pics are in the new issue of AFM.
Doesn't that mean the photo is under AFMs copyright?

Last I knew, it was illegal to copy things from magazines and distribute them without consent from the magazine.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...well, the box art mock ups for both Goblin and Spidy are up as pre-orders at monstersinmotion.com. So far, Moebius' kits certainly do look like the box art.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

TAY666 said:


> I may be wrong here, but since the pics are in the new issue of AFM.
> Doesn't that mean the photo is under AFMs copyright?
> 
> Last I knew, it was illegal to copy things from magazines and distribute them without consent from the magazine.





TAY666 said:


> I may be wrong here, but since the pics are in the new issue of AFM.
> Doesn't that mean the photo is under AFMs copyright?
> 
> Last I knew, it was illegal to copy things from magazines and distribute them without consent from the magazine.


If you purchased the magazine it's yours do do with as you like. Imagine inviting 20 friends over to your house to see the pics, no difference here. You can not make money off it though, so aka do not reproduce included images or content for that reason. However, if I take the mag, open it, and place it on my table. Take a pic of the table, with the mag on it, and post the pic of my table and mag and have not made a penny from doing that then there is no conflict (again, if the pics were exclusive, that's another issue).

In this day and age of the 'net.. posting pics and video (read youtube, myspace, etc.) from anywhere and every where is about as common place as breathing. It amazes me just how many businesses think this is a bad thing though. I work for a major media company, and we thrive on track backs, viral marketing, share with friends, etc. Get our stuff and brand out there is our mantra. The print product and online products should work together to drive audience, not one over the other. Any magazine, newspaper or any print product for that matter, which still operates (or thinks) this way is short sighted, and not long for this world.

The idea is to develop a revenue model that isn't solely dependent on the print run/customer mag sales and advertising sales. This will fail in today's world. Content should be available for online and print. Both should have unique aspects, but support each other. Synergy if you will. This will drive an increase in total audience reached (number to give advertisers to set rates) and also allow for better brand marketing opportunities and growth.

Like I said earlier.. short sighted to think otherwise.

** But back to the topic specifically, and seriously, it's about time WE saw some pics of these models. If they are not exclusive to the mag, then why can't Moebius post pics by now?

g.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Because Moebius - (Frank) is at a show this weekend and probably has not had time to deal with this right away... I'm sure that we'll get something arranged...

Dave


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Gee........I did'nt know you had a Hobby Talk Board of Directors?LOL


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

falcon49xxx said:


> Gee........I did'nt know you had a Hobby Talk Board of Directors?LOL


Sure, and we ALL "set on it". Get it.. I'm the FONZ!

 :tongue:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

PM Moderator said:


> Because Moebius - (Frank) is at a show this weekend and probably has not had time to deal with this right away... I'm sure that we'll get something arranged...
> 
> Dave


Cool! Thanks for the heads up Dave.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

As I was in the middle of writing a reply, I see that Dave finally responded. It sounds like we'll be getting an official peak soon. That's good because one of my reservations about posting the AFM photo is that it is a small B&W photo of a test shot. A nice, well lit color photo of a painted build up would be much more fitting for the Goblin's big debut. Hang in there everybody! Speaking as someone who's seen the AFM photo, you going to have to trust me when I say it will be worth the wait for some official pics. The AFM photo is better than nothing but it's a lot like those tabloid photos of hot celebrities caught on the beach with cellulite on their thighs. I'd much rather see the professionally taken and airbrushed photos any day!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's Proof enough for me...we'll wait for Frankendave!!!
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't expect a photo of a finished piece - I recieved first test shots on April 10th . 
We may be able to show some in progress shots - there is no finished build up of either Spider Man or Green Goblin yet...Just the unfinished pieces sitting on my workbench...

Dave


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Unfinished pieces is fine by me Dave!:thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

geoffdude said:


> The idea is to develop a revenue model that isn't solely dependent on the print run/customer mag sales and advertising sales. This will fail in today's world. Content should be available for online and print. Both should have unique aspects, but support each other. Synergy if you will. This will drive an increase in total audience reached (number to give advertisers to set rates) and also allow for better brand marketing opportunities and growth.


No argument there.
But amost impossible for a one or two man opperation to do both print and web content.
I mean they do have a nice website but their energy is geared more toward putting out a first class printed issue.
AFM is basically Dave and Terry, with a lot of help from friends and the writers.
They have never had an issue with people posting scans of stuff from back issues (that I know of). So they aren't real uptight about it like some publications are.
I just didn't think it would be cool to be copying stuff from the issue that just came out.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

If someone wants to post it, feel free. It looks OK in the mag, should look much better with the clear stand holding it off of the base.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I enjoy looking at WIP shots too.


----------

